# Headlight Switch



## The408R32 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, just picked up a 2004 Allroad...great car! As you can see from my username, I came from a 2004 VW R32. 
The headlight switch on my Audi is very beat up. The buttons are barely legible. It's functional, but not very good looking. So, I want to replace it. 
The switch itself is easy to find, but I'd like to know if they make one with a headlight level adjuster? Looking at the switch, it looks like there is a spot for an additional adjustment wheel. 
The R32 with HIDs had this switch as an option. Wondering if the same applies here. 
Thanks. 
(I will also post to the allroad forum, but that one is pretty dead. Which is I posted here first.)


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Headlight Switch (The408R32)*

you can buy it on ebay, complete switch with rheostat level function, check guy by name vagteam or vagteam2 on ebay or just type audi a6 headlight switch it is about $100 plus shipping 
if you have self leveling on audi you will have to rewire and disconnect the autolevel system and wire to rhesotat. .


----------

